

German Gov't Thinks TPM May Be NSA Backdoor, Declines Windows 8 Upgrade - bencollier49
http://www.cso.com.au/article/524559/windows_8_trojan_horse_nsa_german_government_thinks/

======
PeterWhittaker
From the article:

"Is the story overblown Teutonic paranoia or a valid concern about the growing
power of state surveillance? Until recently, the presumption might have been
to the former but the Snowden affair changed the dimensions of the debate."

